# 2010 South Carolina Gator 13-foot 4.5-inch, 1,025-pounds



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2010)

Another great gator from another state, SC.


http://www.berkeleyind.com/news/Gator2010-09-17T15-29-18

AND

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/bizarre&id=7675647 

AND

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/09/18/earlyshow/saturday/main6879091.shtml


1,000-pound gator could be lake's biggest ever

Friday, September 17, 2010 


Maryellen Mara-Christian had her sights set on landing a good-sized gator but nothing this big.
“I was hoping for something around ten feet,” she said. “We never imagined landing something like this.”

“This” was bigger than some boats: a 1,025-pound alligator measuring over 13 feet.

“We come down here every year to hunt gator and fish for the big catfish,” Mara-Christian said in a shaky voice that would suggest one too many cups of coffee.

Hauling in a 1,025-pound alligator will do that to a person.

“Look at me … my hands are shaking,” she said as she filled out address information for a copy of The Independent once she returns home to Fitchburg, Massachusetts. “This is such a rush.”

The gator was a male and approximately 60-75 years of age, according to Black’s Camp guide Kevin Davis. Most females top out at 11 feet in length and males at 13 feet. Officially the big gator measured 13-feet, 4.5 inches long and tipped the scales at 1,025 pounds.

“It’s the girth,” Davis said. “Nobody’s seen girth like that on an alligator.”

“The taxidermist scales only went up to 800 pounds,” said Mara-Christian. “We had to take him somewhere else.”

Mara-Christian and her husband, Mark, who is a bear hunting guide in Maine, left shortly after 8 a.m. from Black Fish Camp in Cross on Wednesday.

“We hooked him on three rods and reels first, then two snatch-harpoons and one muzzle snare,” said Davis. “It took over two hours to bring him in.”

Davis said the gator was caught on the Diversion Canal near Black Cut.

Davis added that he thought the state record might be in the ballpark of 14 feet.

“This could very well be a lake record for sure,” he added.

Davis said he’d never pulled one this big out of Lake Moultrie.

“I’ve never seen anything this big before,” he said.

Allan Weiss, Davis’ partner at Black Fish Camp agreed.

“I’ve been running this lake for a long time and I’ve never seen anything that big.”

The South Carolina DNR does not keep record statistics on alligators primarily because of the inconsistency in measuring length.



Raw Video: Gigantic Gator Caught 

 September 17, 2010 

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2TgyaAVXAR8?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2TgyaAVXAR8?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object> 

AssociatedPress | September 17, 2010

A Massachusetts woman bagged a 13-foot 1,025-pound alligator during a hunt in South Carolina this week. Maryellen Mara-Christian is an experienced hunter but this was her first gator. (Sept. 17) 



!!THE JOY OF KILLING:WOMAN KILLS 13 FOOT, 900-POUND GATOR!!(MONSTER!!) 

September 18, 2010

<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dJaD4zkhrTY?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dJaD4zkhrTY?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object> 

NATUREANDNEWZ | September 18, 2010

A Massachusetts woman shot and killed a huge alligator in a South Carolina swamp.


----------



## Wade95 (Sep 19, 2010)

OMG!  Talk about a prehistoric dinosaur. Wow!


----------



## gatorstick (Sep 19, 2010)

They have some real monsters in Lake Moultrie & Marion.
 I would have put more than one harpoon in him......


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 19, 2010)

Gatorstick from what I read I believe this the one we couldn't connect on over there sir.

Still gotta say congrats to the lady for the Gator of a lifetime for sure.


----------

